# Do any of you know any desperate woman?



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay ladies, my husband and I have been playing this game of cat and mouse over getting a divorce for years. We stayed friends with benefits for a while but, I got sick of it. He'd served his purpose...lol...till I found someone. But that's not my topic cause I've already solved that divorce issue...lol.

What I want to know from you is this. And mind you, I already know the answer. I just want to know what you, ladies think. I mean I didn't reach 52 not learning nothing. Okay, just imagine if you would that you're the other woman. Alright here goes.

If a man you're dating tells you that he's working on getting a divorce. You'd want to believe him, right? But every time his wife confronts him about the issue he just gives her the bush off. Now here you are still waiting for him to **** or get off the pot and he's still dragging his feet on divorcing her. Now you know that it would not be a messy divorce because they don't have children involved. And you know that it's not a case of money because his had $230.00 over and over again. You've seen him lose that much or more at the casino. The wife even suggest splitting the cost with him. She's not making trouble, as a matter of fact she hasn't even approached you or talk to you...I mean why should she. But there he is dragging his feet making one excuse after the other.
To make matters worst for you...you move in with him. Still times goes by and he still hasn't none anything. His wife even agrees to fly out there and go to the court house with him...she doesn't care who files as long as it gets done. She's moved on with her life and is happy. 

Now can you tell me why any woman would stick around and be lied to like that? I know I damn sure wouldn't! I mean it's not like my husband has ANY game. After dating for seven years and being married for eleven...I should know. I kinda feel sorry for her...well just a tiny bit.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Only she and he know what has been said re: you and the divorce. Clearly, she is fine with the arrangement they have.

It seems you are spending a lot of time wondering about her and her character and whether she is "desperate" or not. Your post comes across as bitter and slightly jealous. Now, if she was the reason for your split 4 years ago, then I can understand your feelings. However, if she wasn't and got involved with him post all the divorce paperwork (which you have stated you wanted) then it seems you have an unhealthy animosity toward her. 

She isn't responsible for the lack of you guys getting a divorce.

Maybe she does feel slighted. Maybe she's happy. Either way, it has no bearing on you. 

Redirect your focus elsewhere. It's not healthy to dwell on her. Get your divorce and move on.

Like I said in your other thread, you are both mutually responsible for not having been divorced yet. It only takes on person to file and the judge will sign for the other party in case they don't. My friend divorced this way. His wife didn't want to sign the papers. The judge did it for her. Over. Done. Out.


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

Why the cat and mouse game over the divorce? Don't you want to move on and find happiness? I wouldn't worry about your husband's gf and her motives for being with him. End the games and file already. He's living with another woman. Don't allow him to keep you as backup. Take initiative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

LuvMyH said:


> Why the cat and mouse game over the divorce? Don't you want to move on and find happiness? I wouldn't worry about your husband's gf and her motives for being with him. End the games and file already. He's living with another woman. Don't allow him to keep you as backup. Take initiative.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for responding LuvMyH. I've already filed for my divorce.
And I appreciate the concern, but I was just forming a topic about these types of women. Maybe I should have used someone else's life story instead...lol. Now maybe some woman are stupid enough to keep letting their husbands in their bedroom, meeting in motels, hotels or where ever. I know someone who did it in the back of his truck. Hoping that by doing that he will come back. Or some women are afraid that they can't do any better. No so because there is always someone out there looking for his Miss. Right, and not his Miss Right Now. Lucky for me, I don't have that problem. I've got a man in which I love and we share a beautiful home together! LuvMyH, I was just asking how can some women...ANY woman, be that stupid...oh I'm sorry...I meant desperate? That was the topic...not me:nono: Sorry to have confused you. Now have a bless day:smthumbup:


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He has money, or perhaps prestige. He spends money on her.


----------



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Only she and he know what has been said re: you and the divorce. Clearly, she is fine with the arrangement they have.
> 
> It seems you are spending a lot of time wondering about her and her character and whether she is "desperate" or not. Your post comes across as bitter and slightly jealous. Now, if she was the reason for your split 4 years ago, then I can understand your feelings. However, if she wasn't and got involved with him post all the divorce paperwork (which you have stated you wanted) then it seems you have an unhealthy animosity toward her.
> 
> ...


Jellybean, I like the way you think. You're a lot off base but still you're a bit of alright. Now you have a bless day. :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. You, too


----------



## southernmagnolia (Apr 12, 2011)

ohsobless said:


> Okay ladies, my husband and I have been playing this game of cat and mouse over getting a divorce for years. We stayed friends with benefits for a while but, I got sick of it. He'd served his purpose...lol...till I found someone. But that's not my topic cause I've already solved that divorce issue...lol.
> 
> *So you two have been separated for several years, you both started dating other people but yet you are saying this other woman is desperate? Excuse me, but you are dating also, right? You are not divorced either. *
> 
> ...


I think he has strung you along all this time and you are trying to make yourself feel better and superior to her because deep down you are pissed. You don't need his consent or his money to divorce so putting it off on someone else is a cop out. It's OK for you to be pissed.......acknowledging it is a step in the right direction. 

I have found that focusing too much on the why's of what someone is doing, sometimes keeps us from dealing with our own crap.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe she's in love - people do silly things for love.
Take more or less than they should...

my 2 cents 

Have a blessed day


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think southernmagnolia hit it right on the head.


----------

